# Minor progress on my Jupiter 2 this weekend...



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Unfortunately, I had to spend all day today in continuing education for my license, so didn't get to fool with my J2 much. BUT, YESTERDAY I did! I built this little control box for all of my switches to mount in. I started with a simple project box from Radio Hack drilled it out for my switches and then went to work with the spray guns!! I laid down some Orion Silver microflake base first, then topcoated it with some HOK Kosmic Klear with a heavy dose of Roth "Acid Trip" flake in the mix! End result is a nice 60's styled sparkly box! This stuff is electric in the sun!! 

I pulled some fonts of the net the other night. I use a free site called "dafont" (www.dafont.com). I found this funky sci-fi font, and printed my own decals on clear decal paper. All I have to do now is solder everything up and make all my connections when ready!

































The other thing I did was to make some blocks from plastruct rectangular tube and attach them to the inside of the perimeter of the upper hull. I will run screws from the lower hull up into them like Lou Dalmaso did. I am an optician by trade, so I have access to a huge assortment of nice micro-screws! Thanks Lou! 
















Tonight I will drill the holes and test fit it. Then it's on to more contruction and paint! Stay tuned!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Tim, the control box is very cool!!! Great fonts!! - Denis


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

If and when you do use the AUTO DESTRUCT BUTTON can we see the video of that moment, or is something you would want to keep personal.....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Not meaning to knock your design, but why is the auto destruct the biggest, easiest to hit button 

Seriously ... That looks super sharp! The control panel's color and typefaces are super.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

That is just amazing. 


You should consider producing and selling those!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

LOL!! Yes, the "Auto Destruct" was kind of a fun thing I threw in there!! I have been thinking of rigging a really loud buzzer inside the box or see if I can find some tiny toy mechanism that makes an explosive sound! 

Of course, you have to go thru voice and iris recognition before you can push that button!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

Geez, that box is a work of art in itself!

WmTodd


> That is just amazing.
> 
> 
> You should consider producing and selling those!


...well, he provided the step-by-step instructions so we can all make one for ourselves!


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

:hat:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Extremely Cool!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The only thing more tempting than "auto Destruct" would've been to NOT label the big red button!


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

You should have the destruct button trigger a sample like this:
http://www.dailywav.com/1102/neverfear.wav
or...
http://www.wavsource.com/snds_2010-05-09_8354897734469006/tv/lost_in_space/pain.wav



Sean


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey, Sean!

When I click on your first link I get a page that tells me:

Resource is no longer available!
The requested URL is no longer available on this server and there is no forwarding address. Please inform the author of the referring page that the link is outdated. 
If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster. 

When I click on the second link I get taken to Amazon's page for their Kindle.

Gordon


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

idMonster said:


> Hey, Sean!
> 
> When I click on your first link I get a page that tells me:
> 
> ...


That's weird, they work for me.
Try these links to the main website of LIS wav files:
http://www.dailywav.com/program.php?Program=LostInSpace

http://www.wavsource.com/tv/lost_in_space.htm

Sean


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Now those worked!

Many thanks,

Gordon


----------

